# Golf in Spain



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

My husband and I are retiring to Spain next year.

We are still considering a variety of areas, but think the regions of Murcia, Almeria, or Valencia would suit us.

My husband is a keen golfer, and would wish to join a golf club that offers year round memberships, however, being on a pension we will not be able to afford exclusive/very expensive memberships, and are wondering if anyone knows of clubs offering annual membership, and a friendly club atmosphere, for those on relatively limited budgets.

Any advice would be most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pambie said:


> My husband and I are retiring to Spain next year.
> 
> We are still considering a variety of areas, but think the regions of Murcia, Almeria, or Valencia would suit us.
> 
> My husband is a keen golfer, and would wish to join a golf club that offers year round memberships, however, being on a pension we will not be able to afford exclusive/very expensive memberships, and are wondering if anyone knows of clubs offering annual membership, and a friendly club atmosphere, for those on relatively limited budgets.


From what I know, most Spanish clubs on the costas are either money-making commercial clubs, relying on tourists and corporate business, or exclusive (and expensive) private members clubs. There is a dearth of friendly, neighbourhood clubs like in UK that offer good golf at an affordable price, or public courses (golf is still a minority hobby in Spain). On most courses along the coast, green fees are £40 to £50 a round and up, and even in the current severe recession, prices haven't come down much, as they rely on foreign tourists or expats with money or golf packages with hotels and tour operators.

Perhaps a golfer in the areas you are thinking of relocating is able to give specific advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> From what I know, most Spanish clubs on the costas are either money-making commercial clubs, relying on tourists and corporate business, or exclusive (and expensive) private members clubs. There is a dearth of friendly, neighbourhood clubs like in UK that offer good golf at an affordable price, or public courses (golf is still a minority hobby in Spain). On most courses along the coast, green fees are £40 to £50 a round and up, and even in the current severe recession, prices haven't come down much, as they rely on foreign tourists or expats with money or golf packages with hotels and tour operators.
> 
> Perhaps a golfer in the areas you are thinking of relocating is able to give specific advice.


yes, one of our Spain Moderators, Stravinsky, is a keen golfer, so could certainly tell about the Valencia region at least

he's away at the moment, but should be back soon


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There is a course near to us (Nerja) which also has a large number of apartments for sale and their prices are tumbling atm. Here is a bit of info from their own website (but from what I've heard it is indeed quite friendly and has a lot of expats playing there.

Baviera Golf course Info:

The most easterly golf course in the province, Baviera Golf course is situated2km east of Torre del Mar on the coastline municipality of Velez Malaga, with magnificent views of the Mediterranean and the Sierra Nevada Mountains. Designed by twice World Champion Jose Maria Cañizares, this 18 hole, par 72 course was opened in 2000, is 5910m long and presents an ideal challenge for all types of handicap and both novice and professional players.

Baviera Golf consists of mainly level and wide fairways of 80 to 90 m wide without climbs or drops, with short holes, fast, large wide greens of an average 700m with slopes and swales and an abundant selection of interesting water features. The course has some surprises in store to keep players on their toes and intelligence and strategy are the name of the game here.


As for me, I can't seem to hit the little ball which is 1.68 inches in diameter without hitting the big ball it sits on which is 7,926 miles in diameter


----------

